# Automotive Tech garage locations



## Haggis76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi 
Really new to the forum.
Just starting my journey with regards to relocating in Australia .
Looking for some local advice 
I'm fully trained and qualified Motor Mechanic and looking to get work within a dealership either Citreon , peugeot or Kia .
Thinking of living in the Geelong area but will consider any location near by .
First question what is Geelong like to live in ? Cost of rental , public transport . Crime rate 

Second question are most of the car dealerships. More city based ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Haggis76 said:


> Hi
> Really new to the forum.
> Just starting my journey with regards to relocating in Australia .
> Looking for some local advice
> ...


Don't know much about Geelong to comment.....but go the Cats!

Look up Seek.com.au - there were jobs for European trained mechanics at dealers here in Sydney.
I suspect there will be some similar jobs in Geelong.

Lots more European imports coming in that local mechanics know little about.

Good luck.


----------



## Haggis76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply .
Are you in the trade yourself. ?
Still unsure to the exact location but may need to go where the demand is for work .
I have a few mates over there just now but in opposite sides of the country mainly in Deslerships


----------



## Australianonline (Sep 2, 2014)

You will find work EASY!!


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Haggis76 said:


> Thanks for the reply .
> Are you in the trade yourself. ?
> Still unsure to the exact location but may need to go where the demand is for work .
> I have a few mates over there just now but in opposite sides of the country mainly in Deslerships


Started long time ago in automotive mechanics and finished as a marine engineer. Had more good, interesting jobs than not so good. Now am off the tools.....

I suggest that you get a great resume together and look up the major European car dealerships here in Australia (the ones you are trained on)
Send them your resume and a personal letter and I am sure you will get a positive response.

There are few trained European car techs here, so you will be in demand if you can show you are a good worker who is great technician!

Hope this helps.
Good luck.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Not a lot in Vic at all, but have plenty in Brisbane/Queensland.



Haggis76 said:


> Hi
> Really new to the forum.
> Just starting my journey with regards to relocating in Australia .
> Looking for some local advice
> ...


----------

